# Projektreferenzen mit Ant anpassen



## Foermchen82 (5. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein JavaProjekt in Eclipse, dass aus mehreren kleineren Projekten besteht. Logischerweise verweisen die Projekte aufeinander (natürlich nicht zirkulierend!!).

In meinem Ant-Buildfile will ich nun jedes Projekt in ein Jar umwandeln. Soweit so gut. Jedoch verweisen die Projekte ja noch auf andere. Nach dem "Bauen" sollen sie jedoch auf die gebauten jars verweisen. Wie kann ich das machen??

Danke im voraus.


----------



## maki (5. Jun 2008)

Gibt es einen Grund Maven 2 nicht zu verwenden?

Um was für Projekte genau handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Foermchen82 (5. Jun 2008)

Maven 2 hab ich noch nicht verwendet. Bisher hab ich nur Ant genommen. Was bietet mir das für Vorteile??

Die Javaprojekte sind letztenendes 1 Hauptprojekt mit der main-klasse (das jar mach ich da auch ausfürhbar). Die anderen sind Bibilotheken mit Utils usw.


----------



## maki (5. Jun 2008)

> Was bietet mir das für Vorteile??


Maven 2 bietet genau das, wonach du gefragt hast, und noch mehr (zB. Versionierung, verwalten von Dependencies wie jars, etc. pp.)

Du musst zB. ja auch sicherstellen, dass die benötigten jars in der richtigen Version vorliegen.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2008)

*verschieb*


----------

